
Dotmole – A Web app that learns new unknown faces on it's own - shravan9892
Hello community! I&#x27;ve built a full-fledged security surveillance software that recognises faces and also learns from the new faces and saves only motion detected part in the system. 
.
I would love to know your review and work on it:)
======
shravan9892
Here's a link to the website: [https://www.dotmole.co](https://www.dotmole.co)

